# Billiard Triangle Ball Rack



## billiard guy (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my first post. My name is John, I reside in Tucson, AZ, have been a potter, made handmade brushes, a knife maker, and a lifetime craftsman and woodworker. At present I am devoting my efforts to billiard objects and recently restored a Brunswick Centennial billiard table and constructed an Art Deco style table light and matching cue rack. I play pool in local pool leagues two nights per week and, unfortunately, am not a "shark" level player. I look forward to being a member of this forum.

I am planning production of a number of triangle billiard ball racks and am seeking joint design input from forum members. Each side of the rack is approximately 1/2" X 1 1/2" X 15" and am presently using a 30 degree miter corner joint with a wedge glued in each corner for added strength. The wedge is such a size that the ball does not touch during use, so no radius necessary.
What other joint configuration could be considered for design, appearance, and strength? It does not necessarily have to be done with a router and it could include other materials in addition to wood.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

How about cutting saw kerfs at each corner and slipping in a flitch of contrasting wood, or an ivory look alike? 
Send me a private message re: your where abouts. Son lives in Tucson and we are in town every so often. Maybe we could collaborate. 
Son plays, too.
Gene in Snowflake


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Greetings John, welcome to the community, from another shooter!! 

I'm sure you've seen just about all that is out there, but in all my years of playing, the neatest rack i came across was one made up of 'branches/sticks'...tied into a solid block of wood at each corner. The owner said he had made it on a whim. Held the balls perfectly in place! If I recall correctly, there were five sticks to a side..maple was the wood of choice, but anything would work. Not a game changer, but a nice conversation piece none the less...


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I used to play in leagues and was coach and captain at one point 5 nights a week and on 2 teams a night then I got burnred out so now I have a Olhausen with Semonis speed cloth in gameroom and have more fun teaching the kids and soon to be grandkids , much more enjoyable... I did make a holder on the wall to hold both 9 and 7 ball rack with a small shelf to hold chalk and routed out "Rack ' em up " in the center it came out nice and being 9 years old still hangs in the gameroom


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Assuming you guys either played or are still playing in the APA,APPA, or BCA leagues did anyone make it to Vegas other than myself?.Welcome to the forums John


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know anything about "Olhausen with Semonis speed cloth", but welcome to the forum.

Could you make the triangle rack out of thin strips around a form?


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Box/finger joints could look good.
Routed out of solid wood would be interesting. Use the methods linked to here...
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/25156-series-routing-tutorials-beginners.html

This style seems popular and would be nice to use contrasting wood colors.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting the links Gavin I think that the method I've shown in part IV would be ideal and much faster than a tray as the router only has to go around the inside edge going all the way through, leaving a nice triangle which I'm sure a use could be found for.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Lots of design options come to mind, including box/finger joints on the corners, or even dovetails, either of which could look interesting. 

You might also consider laminating, either vertically or horizontally, stock of contrasting colors for added visual interest. Or, a single species of wood with inlay banding around the outside.

Rockler - Search Results for 'inlay'


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would suggest the bit below or use the table saw for the very small box joints..

1 PC 1/2" SH 5 Slots Adjustable Box Joint Router Bit | eBay

=========


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Ralph Barker said:


> Lots of design options come to mind, including box/finger joints on the corners, or even dovetails, either of which could look interesting.
> 
> You might also consider laminating, either vertically or horizontally, stock of contrasting colors for added visual interest. Or, a single species of wood with inlay banding around the outside.
> 
> Rockler - Search Results for 'inlay'


Ralph,
you could make the rack as Gave pictured then run each corner across a DT bit and insert a contrasting DT key. Need a jig, though. Same sorta jig for the TS with a thin kerf blade and simulate box joints.
Your Rockler link shows some banding that would be nice, too. 
Somebody is going to have a really fancy rack!:dance3:


----------

